# Wheat Help



## amiddler (22/1/11)

So I'm going to wheat/wit beer next week with some Corriander and Orange peel and can't find the answers I'm looking for in the search engine.

How much g/L do people add to there wheat/wit recipes? I'm doing a final volume of 40L is 1g/L for both corriander and orange peel too much?

I also don't have any unmalted Wheat so was going to add flour to the boil to get the cloudiness I want. For those that have tryed this how much to add and when to add it? I'm open to sugestions.

Drew


----------



## felten (22/1/11)

I copied the brewing classic styles recipe and IIRC it suggests for a 22.7L knock out volume, 43g of fresh citrus peel, 11g of coriander and 1g of dried chamomile (or 7-10 if fresh).


I can't comment on the taste as its still in the cube, haven't had the time to knock up a starter yet :|


----------



## mercle (23/1/11)

I did the same recipe as above, but the grain got stuffed up at the shop, and instead of 110gms of Munich, I was given 1.1kg!!!

I still made it, turned out fine, but not really to the style as you could expect.

It came 15th (of 37) in Vicbrew, Specialty Beer Category - 99.5 points, so it wasn't too bad overall.

In my recipe was-
43gm Orange zest
11gm Crushed Coriander seeds
1gm Chamomile

This was a 13 liter batch for some reason also.


----------



## amiddler (23/1/11)

So following the recipe that would be 2g/L of Orange zest (80g) and .5g/L of the Corriander (20g) for my planned 40L brew. I have smelt and tasted the ground corriander I have bought and it is very strong. I thought the 40g I was going to use may have been too much.

Do you add these to the boil, if so for how long? Most recipes I have found ask for a 5-10min boil of these. Anyone do different?

Drew


----------



## kenlock (23/1/11)

Drew said:


> So following the recipe that would be 2g/L of Orange zest (80g) and .5g/L of the Corriander (20g) for my planned 40L brew. I have smelt and tasted the ground corriander I have bought and it is very strong. I thought the 40g I was going to use may have been too much.
> 
> Do you add these to the boil, if so for how long? Most recipes I have found ask for a 5-10min boil of these. Anyone do different?
> 
> Drew



I throw the orange peel/zest and corriander in at flame out. Happy with my results, and feedback from others.


----------



## amiddler (23/1/11)

Thanks Kenlock. Ever heard off adding plain flour to the boil in absence of unmalted wheat? I am sure I read it here somewhere but now I can't find it. Even thoe I'm not striving for a full Hoegarden clone anything near it will be a nice brew.

Drew


----------



## felten (24/1/11)

I've seen that recommended when making a lambic, as food for the bacteria. Not sure about wits though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/1/11)

Its actually the wheat malt that provides the proper spice flavour to a wite/vitzen ( wheat or white beers )

Are you doing AG or Kit

If you can get some wheat malt that is the go as it will give you the base to match the orange peel and coriander

And yes, flour will cloud it up...just dont use self raising flour


----------



## amiddler (24/1/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its actually the wheat malt that provides the proper spice flavour to a wite/vitzen ( wheat or white beers )
> 
> Are you doing AG or Kit
> 
> ...



Yes doing AG. My malt recipie will be simple. 55% Wheat 40% Pils and 5% Carahell. Hops Hallertau 60min to15IBU

I have added the Carahell looking for a slight sweetness and the touch of colour.

I am going to aim for 40L, 2x 20L, and use WB-06 for one and Wyeast Weizen 3068 for the other fermenting at 20'C.
A couple of table spoons of flour in the boil and 20g each of coriander and orange peel. I can always up the additions the next time I make a Weizen. Thanks to all that have helped me out with this brew.

Drew


----------



## WitWonder (24/1/11)

Drew said:


> Yes doing AG. My malt recipie will be simple. 55% Wheat 40% Pils and 5% Carahell. Hops Hallertau 60min to15IBU
> 
> I have added the Carahell looking for a slight sweetness and the touch of colour.
> 
> ...



I'd caution the flour part - if you're using wheat there's no need. If you do use it add the wort to the flour not flour to the wort otherwise you'll end up with gluggy balls of flour. 3068 would probably not be the best choice - 3944 or 3942? I would also back off on the coriander by about 15 grams.

Although I am yet to brew a decent witbier I can tell you what *hasn't* worked for me


----------

